# Just wanted to share my kitty :) (picture spam!)



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

This is my girl, Bunny. She's all white with a blue and green eye. She showed up at my house around December of 2006 at about a year old. She's full of character she's more of a person trapped in a cat body lol. Bunny is an indoor cat but once in awhile I'll sit outside with her and let her play in the grass.  

Everyday when I'm getting ready to leave the house and am doing my hair and makeup she comes in the bathroom and stretches her paws up to the counter for me to pick her up so she can hang out up there with me. 

She's a bit odd.. she loves to try and bite feet, not hard but just to mess with you. She loves to play tag and chase and knows the difference. Chase is me chasing her around the living room, she runs way ahead of me and stops to let me catch up and right when I get to her she bolts off again, once in awhile she'll let me catch her to do the wheel-barrel with her then she puts her head down so I can flip her over lol. Once in awhile she'll play tag, i'll chase her across the living room and touch her with my foot then run back across and she chases after and taps the back of my legs 

She's quite the character. She loves dogs and other cats.. I often find or take in kittens and she loves them and knows not the be rough with them, she is always so cute to watch her try and play with the babies.. Most of the time they are from 6-10 weeks old and you can see the look on her face like "I don't know what to do with you but I want to play." lol.

The last two are of me and her... I look terrible in the very last one but i love how creepy she looks yawning lol.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Here are some of Bunny and a few of the kitties I've found over the years.. Along with one dog, the shep mix.. The whie dog was my dog, Lloyd and EBT who passed away earlier in the year at 12 years old, I only had him for a short time since he was a rescue.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

She's a big girl! Love the face pic close-ups  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks  She is a big cat, that's for sure. I love the closeup pictures of her face too, she's so kissable lol.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Cute kitty nose  Love kitty noses


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I love her 2 different colored eyes. I used to have an orange and white cat with those same colored odd eyes.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

What a pretty cat! My Calico has a gold eye and a green eye. I love her!! So cute! Lucky you found her, we adopted Serina.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Your cat is the color opposite of mine! I have a black cat, but Bunny (cute name) is a beautiful cat. I love her eyes! And she seems to be just the kind of auntie all of those kittens needed. :3


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

She plays the auntie roll perfectly, she's a great cat.

Here's a video of her laying on me sleeping with her mouth open lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FSFDypdUuE


Oh, here's a better one to show how patient she is, this is her and Nugget, you can see Nug just messing with her lol and this was going on before I started 

http://youtu.be/8uZQ7gPClaE

Then a much shorter one after all the biting, he cleaned her and laid his head down on hers lol

http://youtu.be/8PIya6nPm2o


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow! I love the first pic and the one where Bunny has her paws around another kitty.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Those eyes are simply beautiful. If she vanishes...<.< don't ask me what happened.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

lol! Thanks everyone 

LadyVictorian, lol, you'll have to deal with feet bites.. i mean, if she ever vanishes, then the people will have to wear extra socks or shoes at all times. lol


----------

